# H: IOB High Elves, W: IOB Skaven



## jay_b1982 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have an unassembled set of the Island of Blood High Elf models that I would like to trade for you Island of Blood Skaven models. Also, would consider any other skaven for trade, mostly concentrating on clanrat models and/or plague monks.


----------

